# nice way to end the day



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I had to fly today, they always turn out to be long days. I was driving home and for some reason my headlights start flickering off and on. Then they just stop working..as I pass a cop. [woot! woop!] "Dangit!" I get pulled over and try to explain to him that there is something wrong with the headlights. Well, one our in a drug dog later I was free to go. It is quite embarrassing getting searched in my flight suit. Finally made it home from my 18hr day...and there they were...boxes!


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice its all ways great to come home to some great sticks enjoy.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Outstanding pick-ups!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

dang!! congrats!!!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Sweet.

What are those in the first picture on the left, and then the last picture on the right?


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice smokes enjoy.


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

awesome. some really great stuff there.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice haul. I'd like to come home to something like that soon. Wait, I did, last night! 

You got some nice smokes there. Now, if you smoke that green one, and like it, let me know.


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

Very Nice Indeed!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice smokes


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Sweet.
> 
> What are those in the first picture on the left, and then the last picture on the right?


Top left: Padilla 1948
Bottom right: CAO Vision Prana

I am aching to smoke the Oliva Serie V Maduro.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

d_day said:


> ... Now, if you smoke that green one, and like it, let me know.


I have never had one so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

All's well that ends well! Who do you fly for and what?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Not as long a day today but it was still nice to be greeted at the door by some more boxes!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I battled the grocery store yesterday with the three kids, I think i might have my first gray hait after that experience. Another box waiting, thanks for offereing these fine sticks groogs (grant).






There were five more 'special' cigars too:biggrin1:


----------

